# Will my dog remember me?



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

If I take care of my son's dog for about 5 months and then he takes her back, will she remember me? She is living with me right now and eventually he will take her back....he is in college and has to find a dog friendly apt. She was 11 weeks when she came to me and will be about 6 months when she leaves.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I would say so, definitely. I've seen many stories of dogs and cats being reunitied with their owners after being lost from them for many years (natural disasters, the dogs somehow becoming loose and lost, airlines losing the pets, etc.) and it can be painfully heartbreaking but heartwarming at the same time. Also, there are many stories and videos on youtube of dogs being reunitied with their owners that were deployed in the military - there's one with a Golden Retriever that wails and can't stop shaking and wagging it's tail long enough to do anything but crawl all over it's owner. It's so sad, but so bittersweet at the same time.

I am 'fostering' a Dobbie for my brother-in-law that's in the military, and he was away from her for almost a year. He came back down to visit and marry my sister this past April, and the second Elsa saw him, she squealed and was falling all over him. Sure, she gets excited to see others, but when he came through the door, I'd never seen her act so mushy and lovey to anyone else before.

So yes, I'd rest assured that you're going to have a dog that will have a special bond with you, no matter what happens in the future. 





 
There's the video. Makes me smile and cry everytime I see it.

And here's another great one


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I am sure that she will never forget you. My mom came over alot when my dog was a puppy, and now we only see her every couple months or so-and he always remembers her and can barely contain his excitement when he sees her.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why would your son get a pup knowing he was going
away to college and yes the pup is going to remember you.
i doubt the pup will remember your son but that doesn't matter
because the pup is going to bond with whomever he's with.



katdog5911 said:


> If I take care of my son's dog for about 5 months and then he takes her back, will she remember me? She is living with me right now and eventually he will take her back....he is in college and has to find a dog friendly apt. She was 11 weeks when she came to me and will be about 6 months when she leaves.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Most likely yes. My Golden Retriever always recognized my friends and family members even if she hadn't seen them for months or a year... Bianca went NUTS when my brother came to visit, and it had been several months or maybe up to 6 months since he'd been here.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh yes, they don't forget once they've made a bond.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Absolutely. My border used to sing whenever she saw my oldest sister, who had been living with me when I got her, but moved away to colorado and only come over on special occassions a couple times a year for years afterwards. :hugs:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I haven't seen my dog since Thanksgiving of last year, I am so curious to see his reaction when we finally are reunited, I envision it like From Here to Eternity rolling around on the beach  lol, in all seriousness I can't wait to see him again .


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Last year I spent 6 weeks away from Molly, when I can through the door, the wife was still at work and Molly likes to bark at anyone who even knocks on the door. But she was excited to see me, and after the excitement wore down, she crawled up in my lap on her back to pet her for about half an hour.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My daughter lives in another state. She comes and visits a couple of times a year. My GSD always remembers her, and welcomes her with the excitement of puppy.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

so glad to hear this. i have grown quite attached to Stella but ultimately she will be going back to live with my son. As to why he got her right before college apt that does not allow dogs......who knows!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

my heart dog has been living with my inlaws in Colorado for the last year and a half. She ALWAYS remembers. She see's us get out of the car and you can hear the howling and yipping and excitement from the street. She's an almost 90lb shepherd and you can hear her running from the top of the stairs to the window to look out to make sure she wasnt imaging things. I get tackled the minute i enter the door. 

My husband was deployed for 9 months to iraq. he came home and i swear i've never seen his dog more excited in his life and thats a dog who lives for fetch. Kid in a candy store.... oh no. this was WAY more excited! They remember.


----------

